# Ghost boas



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

If a Ghost boa is created with type 1 Anery and Hypo. If bred to a type 2 Anery, would it produce Ghosts and Anerys? If so, which type Anerys?
If not, would it produce hypos and normal het for both Anery type 1 and type 2?
Is there such thing as a visual type 1 and 2 Anery boa?

Thanks~


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

As I understand it, mating a type 1 anerythristic to a type 2 anerythristic produces normal looking boas that are het type 1 and het type 2. And as far as I know, most ghosts are type 1 anerythristic hypos. 

Type1 anerythristic ghost x type 2 anerythristic -->
1/2 hypo
1/2 normal looking 
All babies would also be het type 1 and het type 2 anerythristic.

I do not know whether anyone has produced a boa that is both type 1 and type 2 anerythristic. It should be possible. But a lot of breeding is market driven, and I do not think there is much of a market for a snake that is both type 1 and type 2 anerythristic.


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

I read somewhere that you could breed a ghost to an Anery and it didn't matter if the types clashed. Didn't sound right, thanks for the help!


----------

